# SRS saddles



## Paintman (Apr 6, 2015)

Are these worth buying? Are they well made?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teamroper7 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes they are worth every penny made very well and high quality you won't be disappointed I have a cowboy srs it works perfect for me for ranch work and team roping


----------

